# Changing Color on AKC Papers?



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the best way to find an answer to your question is to contact (email) AKC. I did that recently and they were very helpful and prompt to reply.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I also think different poodles change colors are different rates. Some are not silver for several years.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Even though it might be for the best everything I've been told from long time breeders is leave the colour alone on the registration it's supposed to signify the colour the dog was at birth...I dunno if I agree with that entirely but I get the sentiment (if he has a poodle pedigree page you can change his colour there relatively easy)


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Having a silver dog, I wanted to mention that Huxley was OBVIOUSLY silver (well he's a silver and white parti) from the time of his 1st face shave around 4 weeks old. I mean like no mistake his face was a different color than his black head and ears that weren't shaved. I think blues take up to 3yrs to "clear" to their color and as pups it can be harder to distinguish them from blacks, but I always thought a silver was really obvious very early on.

I would ask AKC about switching his color if it's important to you, but honestly if you're not breeding him or showing him conformation or anything I can't see how it would matter too much for a pet??? Or even if you compete in AKC obedience trials or something (which I plan to do) I don't think it would be a big deal if he's a blue but his registration papers say silver.

Everyone though I was insane when I said Huxley is a silver and white parti when he was very clearly BLACK and white as a baby (with a silver face- maybe they thought he was some kind of tri-color poodle)!! LOL


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I thought I'd check here (with the poodle people) before contacting AKC since I thought that might take a while. And of course I'm not sure that she isn't silver yet. So at her age (5 months) you wouldn't be able to really tell at all if she was a blue? Also, does anyone have an opinion on what the difference between a gray and a silver is?

And she is being shown conformation (mainly UKC) and may be a breeding candidate in the future if she proves herself in various forms. So if possible I do want her color to be accurately recorded.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

fairhavenmagick said:


> Thanks everyone. I thought I'd check here (with the poodle people) before contacting AKC since I thought that might take a while. And of course I'm not sure that she isn't silver yet. So at her age (5 months) you wouldn't be able to really tell at all if she was a blue? Also, does anyone have an opinion on what the difference between a gray and a silver is?
> 
> And she is being shown conformation (mainly UKC) and may be a breeding candidate in the future if she proves herself in various forms. So if possible I do want her color to be accurately recorded.


The pic under my name is of Huxley at about 4 months and his silver is VERY obvious on his face. I actually have no idea what a "gray" is. The pics of gray are what I would consider a silver so I'm not sure what the difference is.

Blue poodles I think can have a brownish tint to their black coats when they are young, especially in the sunlight. There are some member here who have blues so maybe they can better describe the color in a puppy!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Interesting. I didn't know there was a distinction between Silver and Grey in AKC either, but there apparently is.

If a puppy is silver, you definitely know it. Their faces are clearly grey at the first shave, like these puppies. Blues will still look nearly black, maybe with a very slight greyish tone. I might be wrong, but I was always of the impression that the shade of silver or blue you see at the first shave is much the same shade you can expect their body will clear to.

Maybe grey is a more obviously midtone between black and white, while silver is meant to apply to those popularly called "platinum silvers" that can approach a nearly white silver as they clear?


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

She does have a bit of a brown tint in places on her coat, it isn't very noticable. We do spend a lot of time outdoors with SAR training so it could just be sunburnt.
She isn't as light as those pups in the picture. But the photo does say that they will be the 'platinum' silver. Also, in every silver puppy picture I have seen silver appears much more noticable in minis than in spoos.
Here is a photo of her at 6 wks in the shade. And one that is the most recent picture I have of her at 5 months (sorry it isn't a close up, just a pic from training). Opinions welcomed.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Now I'm confused!!*

Remi's mom was a silver-white parti. I met her. When I took Remi back to the breeder's house for his second FFT they had his litter sister there. She was DEFINITELY silver on her muzzle. Remi is still Black as night. 

However, the breeder said it could take up to a YEAR for his true color to show through. But the difference in color between the two pups (Remi and his sister) was so apparent no one could miss it.

So.... could he STILL clear to silver? I kinda like him black but I'd love him either way!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think poodle color is so very interesting. I am still waiting to see what my dogs sire turns out to be. I think he is registered as silver but at times I think he is going to be blue. I just don't know but he is an ugly color since it is all mottled together some black, brown, cream, silver just overall ugly color & hope he keeps on clearing out. He though as a pup since I groomed him when young but he has never had his face shaved was lighter than a black & had brown on his ears that looked like sunburn but it went all the way down. To the original OP it looks like blue (I am only a novice at best on color) but your pup does have a brown hue to her coat & to me noticable all on legs etc... I am hoping you can register the correct color on the pedigree. I think it is a bit of a diservice to others not to have the correct color at maturity. Have fun with you training. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

*New Photos!*

Here are a few photos I took of her yesterday (in pretty good sunlight). Again, this is what she looks like at 5 months. I have also noticed her face appears lighter once she gets a little growth on it (I shave with a 30).


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy with such a sweet face.


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

petitpie said:


> He's a beautiful boy with such a sweet face.


. 


Beautiful face


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

fairhavenmagick said:


> Here are a few photos I took of her yesterday (in pretty good sunlight). Again, this is what she looks like at 5 months. I have also noticed her face appears lighter once she gets a little growth on it (I shave with a 30).


What a cutie! I LOVE his expression! I'm by NO MEANS an expert, but from these pics I would say he's NOT a blue. At 5 months old it's my understanding that blues look VERY black to the point of it being very difficult to tell the difference unless maybe a blue and black were standing next to each other. His face is REALLY light and definitely looks silver to me (or the mysterious "gray"- I still really don't understand the distinction ). Huxley's body hair is just now starting to look "silver" at 8 months, but only because I just shaved him down. Until this last shave (with a #4) his body hair looked almost exactly like yours. His top knot was left longer and it's still very dark (like a dark gray color or an off-black).

Huxley's mom was a very light platinum silver color (solid) and his dad was a medium silver (parti) so I'm not sure where Huxley's silver will end up. His hair also started looking a little brownish (and then I chopped it all off and at the roots it's lighter, but still more a dark gray color than silver). It usually takes a full 2yrs for silvers to clear so Hux has some time before we find out what shade he's going to end up!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Not a color expert here, but based on those photos you just posted, I think she will be silver. Although the earlier photo you posted of her up on the agility equipment, she looked blue? Must have been the light.

She's adorable.


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think she's pretty cute too. I think I'll keep her 
She did look darker in the earlier picture, it was different lighting, a bit further away, and it was only a few days after being groomed FFT. 
Thanks for your opinions on her color. It helps having other poodle people look at her.


----------

